# Keaton beach 6/10/17 report.



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 11, 2017)

Lavon, Zach and I got to the landing around 8:00 and headed out. Headed down to doghead and got to fishing. This was the first one in the boat today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. We also saw a giant seaturtle our there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Tried to get a pic. Was a slow day. And we went as far north as Addams. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Still ended up having a good day though. Wound up with 10 trout and 7 Seabass.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 12, 2017)

Good times, I hope we can get on some fish in two weeks and some scallops.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 13, 2017)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Good times, I hope we can get on some fish in two weeks and some scallops.



Were going fri. Hope to find them.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 13, 2017)

Good luck, I wanted to go but I'm in a wedding Saturday.


----------

